# Apprentice Fitness Help



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

The job can be physically demanding but are you sure you don't have some other issues going on?

Sounds like a trip to the doctor is in order.

Pete


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Your physical condition may have opened the door to a panic attack. They can manifest themselves in many ways, and what you describe isn't all that unusual of a presentation. Also, don't rule out heart troubles. I thought I was in shape and had my first heart attack at age 39. Sudden sweating and exhaustion can be a sign of heart issues, for sure. See the doc. Sooner rather than later. Be franks and honest. Make a list before you go, if you feel you might forget an important detail. 

I can tell you from first-hand personal experience that the fear of something like this happening again (while on the job) is crippling all on its own, even if the episode doesn't repeat itself. The solution there is also to talk over this fear with your doctor also. There's a pill for that.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

When was the last time you had a physical? I agree you should probably go see a doctor.

Im 30, 6'6, and 285lbs, and I still run circles around everyone at the job.


----------



## CzechMate (Jan 16, 2015)

I went ahead and made a doctors appointment for a couple days from now. I had a basic physical when I was accepted into the program to make sure I was fit enough for work. The impression I got from that doctor was positive and she said she didn't see a physical reason I couldn't do the job. 

The panic attack idea is intriguing because my anxiety has been through he roof on starting my first job, where to park, how early should I leave my house, what time do I need to go to bed, what so I eat for breakfast and lunch, and then all the concerns about working hard and giving a good impression. I've only had 2 jobs my whole life so I'm not use to change and putting my self out there. 

My biggest concern right now is if I get dispatched soon am I just going to go through the same thing.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Could easily be a panic attack. Sweating, a little dizzy, maybe narrowed vision?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

CzechMate said:


> I was dispatched today and suffered a bit of a setback. A few hours into the job I began sweating profusely and became weak... I'm a big guy, 6'2" and 285lbs. 6 years ago I was down to 220lbs and in my 20's. Now at 32 I'm wondering if I am too out of shape to continue.
> 
> I truly do want to do this but I'm afraid if I go out next week the same thing will happen. Has anyone else had to get adjusted to the physical requirements or would it be best for me to drop out and try again when I'm in better shape? This seems like a ridiculous problem to me but over 2 hours later and I still feel weak and my motivation has dropped because of it. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.




6.2 and 285 is a big problem . Get in shape .

Fukishima might contribute to your problems .





Pete


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I will make no claim to being a medical expert, but you might need to have a detailed exam.

( Not intending to be cruel, just honest.)
Fitness questions, I can be some help. At 6' 2'' and 285 you are considerably over weight. It is common for heavy people to have difficulty in heat due to their body fat providing extra insulation and limiting heat convection. Volume, and type of food will have a definite energy impact. PROPER hydration, with adequate electrolytes (not only sodium), is vital in the heat. If you are not normally an active person, it will take a while to build some endurance and flexibility. 

Concern about all of the factors of a new job/career/situation, can worsen any ongoing health issues.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Im 255lbs and 6'3 I can walk ten stories taking the stairs 2 at a time but then Ive been doing it like 6 years and even the young rugby playing guys cant keep up with me doing that.

What are you eating throughout the day and for dinner?

I dropped from 341lbs down to 255lbs in the last 12 months buy cutting out all sugar (fruit juice, ketchup, milk also) potatos, pasta and bread.

You dont need to eat anything during the day and really dont need "energy drinks" or anything like that as you can unlock your excess fat to use as energy.

Eat 4 eggs with butter and bacon or sausage (steak or porkchops are also good if you can be bothered) Supplement this with nuts and fruit but easy on the fruit as it can still have some sugar. You will not snack or eat lunch. You eat a fatty high protein breakfast and your body is suddenly burning fat for energy instead of sugars. This in turn means that you will switch seamlessly over to burning body fat instead of craving sugar after a couple of days, your energy levels will be through the roof as you have 100lbs of it on you also.

For dinner eat meat and veges, I love broccolli and sweet potato when Im craving carbs.


----------



## CzechMate (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. The more Ive thought about all that happened the more I think it was over exertion and a small panic attack. The doctor found no medical issues and described the incident as a "fainting type episode". They did blood work etc and there were no red flags. Since then I have quit drinking coke (use to have 4-5 a day) and started going to the gym. I've already lost close to 10lbs. 

This whole thing was like a kick in the groin. My ego was so bruised by what happened that I was ready to quit the program. That was honestly the first time I can say that my health prevented me from doing something. I've always been the big strong guy and my eyes were opened to how bad I have gotten. 

I'm feeling good now and I can't wait to get back out there again. I think that I'm more aware and mentally ready now. Hearing others experiences and situations has helped. I think I'm on the right path.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

CzechMate said:


> Thanks for all the responses. The more Ive thought about all that happened the more I think it was over exertion and a small panic attack. The doctor found no medical issues and described the incident as a "fainting type episode". They did blood work etc and there were no red flags. Since then I have quit drinking coke (use to have 4-5 a day) and started going to the gym. I've already lost close to 10lbs.
> 
> This whole thing was like a kick in the groin. My ego was so bruised by what happened that I was ready to quit the program. That was honestly the first time I can say that my health prevented me from doing something. I've always been the big strong guy and my eyes were opened to how bad I have gotten.
> 
> I'm feeling good now and I can't wait to get back out there again. I think that I'm more aware and mentally ready now. Hearing others experiences and situations has helped. I think I'm on the right path.


Well cutting out soda is like 900 calories to start with.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Well you will probably lose weight and get used to it, so give it some time. But even if it is bearable for you, you still need to be productive and not be exhausted at the end of every day for this to work out for you.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Lose the weight now.

When you age, losing weight becomes brutally MORE difficult.

Then your knees go -- making your trade skills worthless.

&&&

Sunshine represses appetite. This is a connection that is only now being appreciated.

It's the unacknowledged reason behind the surge in 'tanning beds.' 

Forget the sun tan: the rays actually change your hormones and homeostatis.

In contrast: fluorescents, CFLs, LEDs have the WRONG COLOR TEMPERATURE to trigger the "Summer Effect." 

Their ever widening usage is WHY the ENTIRE modern world is getting fat all at the same time.

Incandescent lambs emit black 'bulb radiation' -- the same as our Sun -- and so can directly replace sunshine hours.

&&&&&&&

We all know that plants are affected by sunlight.

It's going to take the medical experts another of couple of generations to figure out that WE are directly affected by sunlight -- as in our hormones and appetites.

WHY? Darwinian survival adjustment. 

Cold, foodless, Winter seasons = repressed activity -- Eskimo style.

Then, in the Spring, EVERYBODY springs to action. This includes virtually PANIC EATING to recover from the harsh winter. ( Check out what a bear eats after it wakes up in the Spring. )

The panic eating phase is blunted when the Sun is high in the sky and the need is to not over-do it.

(Panic eating has its own hazards -- even back in the Paleolithic era. You could become part of the food chain, yourself.)

The need to store fat for the lean Winter to come is still in our DNA. 

It's just that we -- in modern times -- never are forced to starve.

To get an idea of how that plays out: watch "Naked and Afraid" the TV 'reality' series.

In the ancient days, it was nothing for humanity to skip two weeks between meals -- in the bad seasons. That's exactly why 'everyone' can go without eating for two to three weeks. 

BTW, heavy sweating goes with drinking LOTS OF BEER. Be advised.


----------



## gamer (Sep 9, 2014)

Just my 2 cents, but when I first started in the trade I thought I was in great shape and worked out regularly i was 5'7"and 220 and in amazing shape but still got my butt kicked using muscles in not used to. If you have never worked it is going to be tough to get over the start but it gets easier.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen a lot of lean guys with big muscles get winded. I would suggest you go in for a cardio stress test.

Your problem is probably cardio, sure you worked out but did you do any regular cardio?


----------



## CzechMate (Jan 16, 2015)

Well since I've posted this I've made some changes and am working full time now. First thing I did was to quit drinking pop. Second I did enroll at a nearby gym and was going 4 days a week, 1 day with a trainer and the rest me just working on various via treadmill and elliptical. I am now almost 20lbs lighter and feel a lot better. 

My job now is road work, not heavy on electrical but heavy on work especially when it's been in the mid to upper 80's each day this week. When I first started it was on nights so not too hot but I did struggle to keep up with my coworkers. While I was slowing down from hurting and exhaustion I never reached a point where I felt I couldn't go on. Each week has been easier than the last and and I am feeling extremely satisfied at the end of each day, even those occasional 20hr days.

Thanks to everybody for your help and support. I read every post and looked into all suggestions, again, that j you.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

CzechMate said:


> Well since I've posted this I've made some changes and am working full time now. First thing I did was to quit drinking pop. Second I did enroll at a nearby gym and was going 4 days a week, 1 day with a trainer and the rest me just working on various via treadmill and elliptical. I am now almost 20lbs lighter and feel a lot better.
> 
> My job now is road work, not heavy on electrical but heavy on work especially when it's been in the mid to upper 80's each day this week. When I first started it was on nights so not too hot but I did struggle to keep up with my coworkers. While I was slowing down from hurting and exhaustion I never reached a point where I felt I couldn't go on. Each week has been easier than the last and and I am feeling extremely satisfied at the end of each day, even those occasional 20hr days.
> 
> Thanks to everybody for your help and support. I read every post and looked into all suggestions, again, that j you.


Good for you........:thumbup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Your posts made me laugh. Not of your condition, but because as a new guy, you're getting out worked by guys who have been using certain muscle groups for a long time. It takes them less energy because they are more efficient at it. I have a 31 year old son that works with me sometimes. He can't hold his arms over his head for a fraction of time I can. But I've been doing it for 30 years. I also see that I have more "chest" strength and grip strength.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

one thing ive been told by rehab, years ago.i asked why i was getting skinnier but gaing weight. they told me in simple terms, muscle weighs more than fat. so you cant really go by the height-weight description, although it does normally give a clue!


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I am 62 years old and on Sunday will have exactly 45 years in the trade. I have always been in shape and being out of shape does not compute with me. I move batteies all day kicking the but of the apprentices, recently was humping 3.5" rigid. The point being if you are not in shape now think about you in 40 years, better look to management, 

Having said that I have worked with several large men that make it in the trade, but at a minimum as noted get checked out then drink plenty of fuid at best get in shape. AT your age and weight you are missing so much of life outside of work. I find it strange to see overweightyoung people struggling, with limited to ladders you can use, squeezing into a seat, can't ski, stopping to catch your breath on your way to a seat, can't see Little Elvis unless you look in a mirror. There is more to life than sugar and Wonder bread.

You need a ifestyle change NOT A DIET.


----------



## iwirekansas (Jul 20, 2015)

telsa said:


> Lose the weight now.
> 
> When you age, losing weight becomes brutally MORE difficult.
> 
> ...



Yes, vitamin D. It's more of a hormone than a vitamin. Once I started taking 10,000 iu daily, my doctor took me off of testosterone replacement therapy because my body was producing it's own again (levels were getting too high), my anxiety all but disappeared and I started feeling younger and healthier. I have even stopped taking anti-inflammatory pills for my back. I couldn't go a few days without them before. It has changed my health way more than I ever thought a vitamin could.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

iwirekansas said:


> Yes, vitamin D. It's more of a hormone than a vitamin. Once I started taking 10,000 iu daily, my doctor took me off of testosterone replacement therapy because my body was producing it's own again (levels were getting too high), my anxiety all but disappeared and I started feeling younger and healthier. I have even stopped taking anti-inflammatory pills for my back. I couldn't go a few days without them before. It has changed my health way more than I ever thought a vitamin could.


Read the last page of this.

While I agree with you your dosage seems high, but heck I am no doctor barely an electrician

http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/vitamin-d-vital-role-in-your-health


----------



## iwirekansas (Jul 20, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> While I agree with you your dosage seems high, but heck I am no doctor barely an electrician
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/vitamin-d-vital-role-in-your-health



It's been a year and a half taking 10,000 iu every day. No problems yet. 

They say the recommended dosage was designed to prevent deficiency but is nowhere near optimum. 

This is a great article on it. http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...10/10/vitamin-d-experts-reveal-the-truth.aspx


----------

